# GIles Co, VA - Annie O/S Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.nrvanimalshelters.com/Giles/adoptables.html

'Annie', female gsd, surrendered by her owner. Annie may have spent her life tied, she does not like cats and will chase them. Annie is moving into her senior years at 8 yrs of age. She's easy to walk, needs a good brushing to remove her winter hair. Annie can be adopted anytime


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

BUmp for this girl!


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

Poor girl. I love the seniors


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

